# Rifle Season Starting Soon!!!!



## jrader (Oct 19, 2004)

I was just checking to see if anyone else was gettin as excited about the upcomming hunting season as I am. :sniper: I've seen plenty of beautiful deer out there and hopefully I be able to bag one of them. Just to throw it out there, what are some of the "rituals" you guys have to prepare for each season?? Personally, I jam out to "Da 30 point buck." :lol:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

seen lots 15 to 17 nothing over that yet. They seem to appear towards the end of the season


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have dropped all my watefowling stuff and am getting ready for deer opener!! Badlands here I come!!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

Same goes for me GooseBuster. Except I'll be putting the bow hunting on the back burner for a few weeks while hunting the badlands with my rifle. What area do you hunt?


----------



## jrader (Oct 19, 2004)

I see a couple of you guys head out to the badlands to hunt deer. How is it out there compared to the rest of nodak, where ya gotta trudge through sloughs and whatnot? I bow hunt both in Minnesota and ND and stick around ND for the gun season. I haven't yet applied for out west, but I think I'd like to one of these years. Change up the landscape and hunting styles a little bit, and maybe go for that big muley to put on the wall!!  Anyhow, hit me back and tell me what you guys like about the badlands!! Good luck to all.










This is a view of the setting sun while I was sitting in my treestand.... can't get much better than that!!!!


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

GB3, how the heck do you keep drawing tags for that area? Ive applied for 4 seasons now without one!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

8 more beautiful days until I can give up waterfowl hunting! I am getting sick of it since this year doesn't even come close to the last two years. Oh well, can't shoot them all or we wouldn't have anything to hunt! I just got a new rifle this season and I am really excitied to try it out. Some of the rituals my friends and I do is we all grow some kind of fasical hair of some sort. We can't shave until we get our deer! We also go with the old fasion ritual of drinking a lot of beer and then trying to get up in the morning and see who pukes first! That's my favorite. uke:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Not exactly what we need....a bunch of hung-over guys in the field with high power rifles :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

If thats really your tradition, you should try waiting till after the hunt :beer: :beer:

ps...what kind of rifle did you buy?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

First of all, we aren't drunk hunting cuz that is just not cool. So don't think I like to get waisted then go hunting. We go the night before opener. The rifle I bought was that Remington Model 710 270 Cal. Have you or has anyone else had any problems with this rifle, or heard of?


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

My brothers and I do the same facial hair thing we grow beards til we get our deer.

Our ritual is to stop at a particular watering hole on Thursday night on our way back to the farm meet up with old freinds and relatives have a couple cold ones and a pizza.

Friday night go into town for the Chili Feed swap deer stories then get up before chores go hunting and let that chili burn a hole in our large intestine
so every one else can enjoy the sweet smell of Old Milwakee and Chili.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

:beer: Very Nice!


----------

